# looking for a decent root cutter!!!



## prohydroblaster (Sep 14, 2011)

Im looking for a decent root cutter, pref a chain cutter that wont break the bank? I have wart hog nozzles and aquamoles, just arnt cutting those stubborn roots in cast pipe! My machine operates at 3600 psi, 8- 15 gallons per min. any Ideas? also looking for a used 512hz digital locator.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We're just looking for an intro...

Indulge us first...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.gemplers.com/product/167815/Root-Buster-HD-Root-Cutter

Post an intro and you will get better responses:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Its made in Japan but it cuts roots real good. http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?pf_id=18.217.93


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

You guys are terrible :laughing:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Its made in Japan but it cuts roots real good. http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?pf_id=18.217.93


 

Ratz: That was good! :thumbsup: :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

i needed a good belly laugh .:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A Root Ranger works really good.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

we use the 468 that we import from the your side of the water.










and a small chain flail










or a spinning jet


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Ian...

what brand of root cutter and nozzle are those ?

what is the approx. cost if possible ?

thanks

BTW ...awesome videos you posted on drain cleaning equipment and the muskrat.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are a couple that I like...

http://www.salomonjettingparts.com/product.php?cat=84&products=120&productid=746

http://www.chempure.com/ourrootrats.htm


----------

